# Overseas Towage & Salvage



## james killen (Sep 22, 2009)

Any there any ex-OTS tuggites around?


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I know there a lot of tuggies aboard here mate.


----------



## fred watson (Sep 24, 2010)

to James Killen
Hi. I was R/O on the Marinia from December 57 to september 59. Strangely most of the crew stayed for long periods onboard. Good lads and interesting times. She was actually underpowered for the work we undertook but lots of long tow trip. Uk to Colombo. UK to Port Harcourt etc. Did a little bit salvage work but we were too slow to do much. What were your experiences?
Fred Watson


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

I was a decky on the Salvonia, just before she was sold and a decky on the Britonia when she was sold to Decca Marine in Gt Yarmouth.
The end of OTS and a era. I enjoyed my time with OTS who knows may have stayed with them if they had survived.


----------



## Graham Hall (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi my names Graham Hall I was with OTS after leaving sea school and got my rating as steward later cook I served aboard the Neptunia and Salvonia I was on the ship when we did the tow from Seward Alaska to Singapore towing the Loftco jack up What a great trip 92 days it took without a stop on route We nearly ran out of water luckily we sailed into the monsoons and the ABs rigged up a canvas across the focesal with a a hose in the middle which went into the water tank so when it rained heavy we had fresh water Arriving in Singapore we soon made up for the time at sea and had a fantastic time Shame what happened to the old girl and the deaths I paid off before New York I didn't know the lads that were killed and my heart goes out to any relatives Plonky the dog I looked after when onboard loved her to bits and was very sad she was also a victim of the fire


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

jim barnes said:


> I was a decky on the Salvonia, just before she was sold and a decky on the Britonia when she was sold to Decca Marine in Gt Yarmouth.
> The end of OTS and a era. I enjoyed my time with OTS who knows may have stayed with them if they had survived.


For my sins, I sailed with Jim on the Salvonia. Promoted to Bosun after Mick Harrison had an accident in Dampier - by default really, as I was only one left with an AB's ticket!

_Some of us in HK_


----------

